

Facebook Took My Credit Card Then Blocked My Account - bmeynell
http://symfony2developer.com/2012/09/facebook-took-my-credit-card-then-blocked-my-account/

======
naww
I'm not on facebook so I wonder why does facebook would need a credit card
number?

